# Fog lights...



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

The area around Olympia,WA is very very foggy at night.It's pretty dangenous driving on a country road for 60mph with only low beam on.Visibility is very very low(I can only see things that are right in front of my car)Using high beam in the fog is not wise as the fog just reflects all the lights and makes it even worse,so I decided to install a pair of fog lights myself.
Can anyone share their ideas about how to install the fog lights?Is it a very hard job to do?

That will be a great help if some of you can tell me what I need to do and what I cannot do.Thanks.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What kind are you getting? Hella 500s are a good price and kick ass. Factory fogs pretty much blow. Just follow the box instructions


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

FCS said:


> What kind are you getting? Hella 500s are a good price and kick ass. Factory fogs pretty much blow. Just follow the box instructions


I don't know much about the brands,but I will take your note  .I read the owner's manual of my car and it says the fog light bulbs should be 55w each,so I am getting one box of those with 55w bulbs.

What my problem is to do the wiring.I am afraid I would make some kind of mistakes and got a short circult(I hope not)or other problems that will affect my car.Because this is my very first try to install something on my car by myself,so I wanna finish it without blowing any stuff up.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In-line fuses are your friend.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I like Hella. They use a relay. It is good to have a relay. Some cheaper lights don't. Only thing, when I wired mine according to the instructions, if you flash the bright lights, the fogs go off. Good thing is when you shut off the engine, the Hella's would shut off. The cheap fogs lights I have on my Sentra stay on until you switch them off. Ran the battery down one time after forgetting to turn them off. When I installed Hella on my 92 Mazda pick-up I also purchased the remote kit. It means you don't have to run wires through the firewall, so it will be a little neater under the dash. But it might be tight to install the remote box in the engine bay. My truck had lots of room. Plus was more expensive. Here is where I purchased mine:

http://www.autobarn.net/helligstor.html


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

joeli16 said:


> What my problem is to do the wiring.I am afraid I would make some kind of mistakes and got a short circult(I hope not)or other problems that will affect my car.Because this is my very first try to install something on my car by myself,so I wanna finish it without blowing any stuff up.


Hella also has good instructions and good support at their website. Wiring is not that bad. They include a fuse or fuses so if you do mess up, it will just blow the fuse. If you follow the instructions, and take your time, you probably won't have problems. I ran my wires through the rubber grommet on the drivers side of the firewall (to the left of the brake master cylinder). I think I just cut a slit in the grommet enough to get the wires through, then put the grommet back in place. When mounting the switch, there are several little plastic panels along the dash. I just removed one, drilled a hole, installed the switch/connected wires and pushed the plastic panel back in place. The hard part was installing the lights on the bumper. Lights come in various shapes and sizes. Before you get the lights, it my be a good idea to measure the area where you would like them to be. I did not have to worry about airbag sensors, so I drilled holes in the bumper and screwed them in. They have stayed there the last 7 years. They are a little crooked, if you look closely at the picture. Also, I like to use cable ties to secure the wires so they do not dangle and stay out of the way. They come in various sizes and are available at hardware stores, Wal-mart, etc.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

These are the lights I installed on my truck:

http://www.autobarn.net/helopperfogl.html

Not sure how you would install Hella 500 series lights I saw. Looks like they would need to go on top of the bumper due to there size and mounting bolt. Maybe someone else could direct you on those if you are interested. I once had a set of fogs with a yellow tinted light. Supposed to give better visibility. They may not reflect back as much. Just make sure the wiring stays away from anything hot, and you will do fine. You may be able to find Hella lights at a local store instead of online according to Hella.

http://www.hella.com/produktion/Hel...roductsServices/Where_to_Buy/Where_to_Buy.jsp


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I put on fog lights because I just did not seem to have enough light, especially at night. In the last few years I changed my light bulbs to Xtra vision light bulbs. I can tell a difference. Now I only use my fog lights during…fog, or when it rains and visibility is poor. It may be a way to boost your visibility besides the fog light idea.

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/HighPerformance/Xtravision/

I bumped into this info when looking for the Xtra vision light info. Looks like mounting the fog lights below the bumper/level of the headlights will give you the best visibility.

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/FogAndAuxiliaryLights


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw the picture.Looks like it's not small enough to fit in the "hole" of the bumper.I saw there are fog lights for sale in Walmart.They are in blue color and cost around $20-30.Do they have good qualities?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

They probably will not have a relay. It should say on the box. However, they may be OK for your needs. The current set I have on my Sentra was from Auto Zone. It probably will be good to see the lights, if you want to fit them in the area where OEM ones go. The cheaper ones I had came with a wiring harness, a fuse, and a switch. You may need to turn them off with the switch. The way Hella has you wire them they turn off when the car lights are turned off (or put on high beam as described earlier). On a budget I may try the Wal-Mart ones. The blue color lights may be good. I think Hella has some blue ones that put out a yellow light. This may help with visibility. There are other Hella lights on the links I posted. They list the dimensions when you click on them.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

:banhump: just get the courtessy nissan fog light uprgreades, i heard the light up the road really good.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

shingouki1 said:


> :banhump: just get the courtessy nissan fog light uprgreades, i heard the light up the road really good.


These ^ sound like they would look nice! If you do go with the Wal-Mart fog lights, one thing to make the install job look neater is split flex tubing. It is about 1/2 diameter plastic tubing with ridges. It has a slit on one side where you can stuff wires into the center. Saw it a Home Depot for $1.12 for 7 ft. This will hide the wiring harness wires. It is black. Seems like you would like things to look nice. My lights are functional, but under the hood is a mess. My aftermarket cruise control came with this stuff, and I am using to hide my computer wires. :thumbup:


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,many thanks for all the infomation.I decided to get a pair of Hella Amber fog light(which I understand is yellow lamps).I saw 3 choices on ebay:Hella 450,Hella 530 and Hella 550.Which one is better and is the most suitable to put under the bumper?I will go for rectanglar ones because it looks nicer on the sentra.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

joeli16 said:


> Guys,many thanks for all the infomation.I decided to get a pair of Hella Amber fog light(which I understand is yellow lamps).I saw 3 choices on ebay:Hella 450,Hella 530 and Hella 550.Which one is better and is the most suitable to put under the bumper?I will go for rectanglar ones because it looks nicer on the sentra.



Not sure where you found them on Ebay, but here is the link from the website I used that shows the 530 lights. 

http://www.autobarn.net/helhigperrec.html


I went out and looked under the bumper. The thing is, it has a bolt and nut. The only place I saw you could drill a hole, (as best as I could see 4 am in the morning), in the plastic part of the bumper at an angle. Do not see how you could do it drilling into the horizontal part of the bumper. How would you spin the nut on, unless you have an open space to access the threads? May be good to get under your bumper for a looksee. 

Check out these customer support links. May answer other questions. You may even write them an email or call. They may direct you on what is best.

http://www.hella.com/produktion/Hel...sServices/Sales_Support/Consumer/Consumer.jsp

It looks like the 550 ones I see here are driving lights, not fog:

http://www.autobarn.net/hel500higper2.html

It looks like the 450 ones I see here are also driving lights, not fog:

http://www.levineautoparts.com/helmod450cle.html

So, it looks like 530 are the only fog choice in that style, unless they have 2 versions.

Here is a picture and instructions of 530’s installed on a Pathfinder:


http://members.aol.com/comet10267/hella.htm

These are some big lights: Size: 7 3/8"W x 3 1/2" H x 2 15/16"D.

I did not realize they were so big. You may have to tap into metal to give the proper support. With vibration, the plastic may not hold. Personally, I think the lower profile Optilux lights may work better for your application. I think these 530 lights would work better on a truck, like Pathfinder above. I know the smaller profile ones will hold in the plastic, but they probably weigh 1/3 or so less, and will be easy to mount on the bumper.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Here's a good sight that sells and lists the specs of most Hella products, including the ones joeli16 mentioned:
http://www.rallylights.com/hella/Auxiliary_Lamps.asp

They list them with different fog and driving beams and have the dimensions so you can measure before you buy.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Nice link FCS. Looks like some of the places I checked only sell limited versions of a particular model. Just to get an idea of what a large light would look like, I took a picture to compare the fog lights I have compared to one light that is 6" by 3 1/2". I saw a metal strip a little to the right of the lights installed on the bottom of my bumper, and you can reach it from behind. So, it looks like you could mount in that area. May need to beef up the back with a large washer or something. The question is, do you want something this big? Can you say Suburu! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Oops,maybe you misunderstood my meaning.You know there is a hole for the air to go in through the bumper.What I meant is that I wanna put the fog lights in the "hole".Maybe I could drill hole somewhere in the "hole" of the bumper.
From a picture at this same forum:








I don't really know how to explain the place I wanna describe.See the picture,the place I want to say is the "hole" of the bumper.I think it's fine to drill hole somewhere around there and put the lights on?
I found this from ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7937642110&category=33709&sspagename=WDVW
It's free shipping and costs $65.Not a bad deal.
What I want is a pair of Amber Fog Light.I think just a pair of driving lights don't help me a lot...
But I am not sure what I cannot do,so I am asking you guys' opinion.Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I think it would be easier to get smaller lights that are round. The big light that I held up is the same dimension as the one on EBay. So, instead of doing a lot of cutting, look for smaller lights. My fog lights are blocking the round looking holes. I just looked. Saw some nice pieces of metal you may be able to tap into behind the holes. Problem with going toward the area where you see the condenser, is the large lights will block air to the condenser and radiator. I would recommend something like this:

http://www.autobarn.net/opcarfibroun.html 

The casing is a little big, but the bulb looks like it would fit through the holes on the far left and right. Plus they are cheaper. I measured my holes. They were about 2 1/4" in an oblong/circular shape. If you work with it, I think something like this could give a slick custom look, plus give the extra visibility you want.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

There will be a price to pay for a custom look... The metal I saw in back did not line up straight with the hole. That means fabricating an offset bracket the lights could mount on. Also, you will need to do a good job of lining things up. The fog lights have to be adjusted so the beam is not pointing too high or too low. If you go to Hella's website and look at some install instructions, they will probably give you an example of how you need to adjust them.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,how about this one?Any suggestions?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7938452056&category=33709
I think I would buy a pair of Xtravision headlights to replace my original halogen.I read the Sylvania website and I found there are the Sliverstar one for sale,but it's expensive and has a short life.I would get Xtravision instead.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> Very light, and very small, they combine low weight, and a small footprint with a 35-watt lamp. Each lamp uses an H3 35-watt bulb that shines like a 55 watt bulb and operates in a driving light pattern


That my friend is pure and utter bullshit marketing. If you really want lights that do anything, you need to sart with a real grownup 55w bulb. PIAA is for some reason a reputable company, but their marketing is pure BS. Save your money, but Hella or Bosch.

I have never heard anything bad about Xtravision.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I think I saw those same type of lights today at a discount tool store...brain dead, can't remember the name of the store. They were $19.95. But they were driving lights. The pattern is different. Fogs give a wider beam. Seems like FCS knows what is best. I am partial to Hella.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Catman said:


> I think I saw those same type of lights today at a discount tool store...brain dead, can't remember the name of the store. They were $19.95. But they were driving lights. The pattern is different. Fogs give a wider beam. Seems like FCS knows what is best. I am partial to Hella.


he drives the rally :thumbup: i have these but in just plane black they seem good but the bulbs that come in them absolutly suck! i need to get some silver stars


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> he drives the rally :thumbup: i have yellow fogs with h3 bulbs in them. are there any bulbs that are a higher watt i can put in them? or should i just buy some silverstars


Depends on how big the lights are. If you run 75W bulbs in any light smaller than a hella 500 series (~6" dia), you will risk cracking the lights, especially if you have them on while the car is stopped.
If the lights are already yellow, there isn't much point in going with SilverStars.

Also, regarding Silverstars, this isn't scientific data, but is my own personal observation; Silverstars suck in rainy weather. IMO, you might as well buy a monkey and get him to sit on the hood with a flashlight. Sure, they kick ass when it's nice out, but when it rains I have found they perform worse than regular halogen. I had a set on my car and took them out because I shouldn't see anything when it rained.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

FCS said:


> Also, regarding Silverstars, this isn't scientific data, but is my own personal observation; Silverstars suck in rainy weather. IMO, you might as well buy a monkey and get him to sit on the hood with a flashlight. Sure, they kick ass when it's nice out, but when it rains I have found they perform worse than regular halogen. I had a set on my car and took them out because I shouldn't see anything when it rained.


lol, i dont get the silver stars because they are blue accually when lit they are just white, the reason i would get silver stars behind yellow lanses is because they are brighter than standard lights


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> Silverstars suck in rainy weather. IMO, you might as well buy a monkey and get him to sit on the hood with a flashlight.


I can just picture a monkey on the hood! Cracked me up! :thumbup: 

My Sentra has poor visibility in rainy weather. I found cleaning the lenses often makes a big difference. Seems like the crud on the lenses affects illumination of the road more than it should.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I bought these little fog lights for 19 bucks and I put 100w H3 super white bulbs in each one to match the H4 super white in the headlights and then vivid amber turn signal bulbs (they're orange but they seem a bit reddish). The car looks hot at night. I want to place them closer to the ground level.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys!I have learned a lot from this thread!
Comparing between SliverStar and Xtravision,Xtravision is far more cheaper and has a longer life span(that I don't need to spend lots of $$$ to change the light bulb so many times).Xtravision would be a nice choice rather than SliverStar,and the bulbs for SliverStar are blue,as FCS said,it is even worse that halogen in rainny days...
And the fog lights,sounds like I should get a pair of Amber Hella 450.It's the smallest size I guess.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Have you figured out how you will mount/secure the 450 lights?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> sounds like I should get a pair of Amber Hella 450.It's the smallest size I guess.


There are smaller Hella lights, but maybe the style/design does not appeal to you? Whatever you do, I hope it works great! I am very happy with my Xtravision lights.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Catman said:


> Have you figured out how you will mount/secure the 450 lights?


I guess I will put the lights in front of the round-shape hole of the bumper.The hole should not be big enough for the lights.
I have no clue about the wiring.It should go from the lights through the hole to the battery,and then go along with the wires that are already in the car,and then follow the wires to the dash.There should be a place that all the wries go through from the engine to the dash,right?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> I guess I will put the lights in front of the round-shape hole of the bumper.The hole should not be big enough for the lights.


The larger lights will probably need pretty good support. Check the area you want to mount them. I think you may have problems mounting the ones that have one bolt in that area as opposed to the flat bracket that can be screwed(and/or) adhered to the bumper. The larger lights work great on trucks, but don't know how well they will mount on this car due to bumper design and the location you are mounting them.



> I have no clue about the wiring.


Go to the support section at Hella. Already posted a link. You can look at a wiring diagram/instructions. Just click on the model lights you want to mount. You have the basic idea of how to run the wires. Two thing to consider. You will have a relay to mount, and I needed to use a voltmeter to determine the low beam wire to tap into. Look back in my posts. I found it easy to go through the firewall by removing a rubber grommet that was already there. It also protected the wires from sharp metal.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,I have a few more questions...
So now I got a box of hella 450 and prepare to install it.I know I need to disconnect the negative pole of the battery before doing anything,but I need to connect the wire to the positive pole.Is it still safe to do that or will I still get shock when I touch the positive pole?
I know I need to connect the wire to the low beam wire of the headlights.How could I know which wire is the low beam wire and how to connect it?(I don't have a voltmeter)
I should put the 15A fuse in the place where all the fuses are in the cabin?Or somewhere else?So the wire goes from the battery to the fuse,and then to the relay and to the lamps and switch.
The instruction is very general and it makes me confuse.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The battery will not give you a shock. No offense, but if you don't know this, I question your ability to do a competent self install.
In my old car I connected near the light plugs, but I can't remember the colour of the wire. The other option is to have them on with a switch. That way they're on with high & low Beams.
Putting the fuse where the rest are in the cabin just adds complication. Keep it near the spot you put the relay under the hood.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...legalities may make it so you can only use the lights if they are tapped into your high-beam circuit. i'd check it out before you wire it all up, n have to redo it. and you can still use an inline switch, it should include how to do so in the instuction sheet that came with it. 



...........the 500's are going on tomorrow.  stage 1 of winterization BEGIN!


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

FCS said:


> The battery will not give you a shock. No offense, but if you don't know this, I question your ability to do a competent self install.
> In my old car I connected near the light plugs, but I can't remember the colour of the wire. The other option is to have them on with a switch. That way they're on with high & low Beams.
> Putting the fuse where the rest are in the cabin just adds complication. Keep it near the spot you put the relay under the hood.


You're right.This is my first time to do such a job in my car or anything similiar.Before doing anything you have never done before,it's always questionable...but I know if I just take it to a mechanic and ask them to do that for me,I will never learn how to do it by myself.I am interested and really wanna finish,so I am asking you guys opinions.
My main problems are how to connect the wire to the low beam wire(like specify steps)and how to make the wire through the firewall to connect the switch without breaking anything.
I totally don't mind any complains,but I just wanna know the answer so I can finish this job.I really appreciate for all your help.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I am off work today. Give me a chance and I will find the proper wire. I have a voltmeter. I really love Hella. They give you much more information then other lights I have worked with. It states in their wiring instructions that due to legal requirements lamps should *only* come on with low beams. For off road use only it says to tap green wire to the parking lamp wire to operate lamps independently from high/low beams. So, you do not need to worry about it being legal as long as the green wire is tapped into the low beams. 

Regarding the battery question, don't feel bad. I had two years of electronics in high school and am still uncertain what is safe and not. Disconnecting the negative pole makes things very safe. When it is connected, and you have a wrench on the positive terminal and you touch a piece of metal (ground), you get a nice spark! 

Here is a picture of where I mounted my cruise control and a fog light switch. There are 3 rectangular plastic panels that you can pull out. Choose the one that is located best for your purpose, but be careful. They have thin plastic that makes it clip in. I broke one side where the red switch. It would be good to remove them slowly and put even pressure on both sides.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Well I tried to find which wire was for the low beam without success at first. It was cold and I was impatient. Could not find a good ground, and found one on the battery. Found out that was not the thing to do. (LOL) I blew the fuse when testing the wire that was red with a yellow strip. I will upload a picture of a wiring diagram for that side. Looks to me the red wire with a yellow strip is the one that is to the low beam. This is a bit of a PITA to get to these wires. I removed the battery and had to cut the sheath with a diagonal cutters, then remove some tape. You may want to call Hella. They have a tech support number. See if they have another place to splice into the low beam wire. Otherwise, it looks like you will need to strip the protective sheath to get enough wire to get your piggy back connector to work.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> My main problems are how to connect the wire to the low beam wire (like specify steps) and how to make the wire through the firewall to connect the switch without breaking anything.


Well, my lights are working again. :thumbup: Took some more pictures. It seems like the easiest place to use the Scotch-Lock is the inch or so of wiring that goes to the harness to the bulb. I removed the rubber boot to test the wires. You can leave it on. Just remove enough of the covering to the wire so the Scotch-Lock will fit. The diagonal cutters worked well to remove the covering without harming the insulation to the wires. I just used some electrical tape to cover everything back up. Or, you could use some of the material they had covering it (corrugated plastic). I would put a Zip (cable tie) around the Scotch-Lock to make sure it stays tight, and to apply a little more pressure to the point it connects to the red wire with a yellow strip. The picture looks like it has an orange strip. Must be my cheap camera.

I have a picture of the grommet I used. Drill or cut out the center, enough for the wires to go through. Or, if you are not able to get the wires through, remove the grommet, cut a slit on one side to the center, insert the wires, then install the grommet. I did it both ways, if memory serves me right. 

I removed one of the rectangular panels and sure enough broke the darn tab that holds it in place. I pried on the left side; looks like the right side would have come off easier. See the picture. Good luck! They are fragile, but hold very well with Super Glue.  Hope that helps.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,sorry it takes so long to reply.Finally the fog lights were installed.It took me two days to figure out the wiring and one whole day to install.Here goes some pictures:
Hella 450 (1) 
Hella 450 (2) 
As I put the lamps on the bumper,they are a little bit crooked but it's not very serious.They can still aim in the front and work fine.I poked a small hole in the rubber that the speedo wire goes through the firewall so I could get the lamps wire into the cabin.The switch was installed next to the wheel under the speedo because one of the wire was not long enough to go to the place next to the rear mirror switch.
The only problem I got was I thought the switch ground could go anywhere but it has to go to the negative pole of the battery.As Catman said,the low beam wire is the yellow/red one.I tried that in the first place and now it works with low beam.
Thank you very much for all your help!I love this pair of Hella 450 as they really bright as hell!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

.............you didnt mount them to low? just thinking you may hit stuff with them


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> .............you didnt mount them to low? just thinking you may hit stuff with them


I measured the space underneath the lamps.I thought they are okay.I tried to go over speed bumps with the lamps and it was fine.Under the bumper that's metal.I didn't wanna get into that,so I decided to put it lower that it's all plastic and made it easier.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what ever floats your boat :thumbup: in the pic it just looks like they are scraping the ground


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks! :thumbup: Actually underneath the bumper there are two holes.I figured that the holes are for fog lamps,but mounting the lamps like that would be too low,so I bent the support of the lamps into 90 degree angle and drill holes that are facing the front.That looks pretty good and have plenty of space underneath.That way the lamps would not be in the way of the radiator.
The 15A fuse came with the relay so I didn't need to run extra wire for the fuse.Very handy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well good selection on lights! i was reading about them and they sound like beasts! 450foot spot (hence the name lol) and they are gigantic like the 500's

you know what would look cool? a light/brush guard for the front like a rally car/ suby's have. maybe black or brushed alum. then you could mount the lights to that. i know they make them for suby imprezzas (mostly the 2.5s) but the b13 is a pretty strong rally car.... i would think they exist some were out there, but would it look right? also some one should try to fab a removeable roof rack as a kind of removeable light bar... with a few maybe 3 450's on it and it has some type of removeable wiring (maybe clamps directly on the battery? with fuses and relays in line and a switch that could be on a longer wire and just come in through the door.......lol idk would make for a mean rally set up tho


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got what you mean!The light guards would look nice!But the problem is I mounted the lamps on plastic...Is it able to support such a heavy weight?When I go on bumpy roads,the lamps would shake a little with the bumper.
I chose Hella 450 because it's the smallest one in Hella that are rectangular,but I don't like the small round one because it's not bright enough.I saw some cars using those on the road and seems like it's not very bright.I really need a pair of nice fog lights that shines enough for me to see the road!
Oh!Maybe now I should put one or two pair on the roof and it'll look exactly like a rally car! :thumbup:


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow those lights are big! I bet they really light up the road

PeaNutB13


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> As Catman said,the low beam wire is the yellow/red one.



What I lack in experience, I can sometimes make up for in determination. What possessed me to go out in 20 degree weather, freezing my nuggies, stripping insulation, taking pictures, making a nice spark with my voltmeter and (replacing the fuse I blew  )etc? Now, seeing those beautiful amber lights mounted makes it worth it. By the way, I have a few spare 15 amp fuses. They came in a pack of four. :thumbup:


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Catman said:


> What I lack in experience, I can sometimes make up for in determination. What possessed me to go out in 20 degree weather, freezing my nuggies, stripping insulation, taking pictures, making a nice spark with my voltmeter and (replacing the fuse I blew  )etc? Now, seeing those beautiful amber lights mounted makes it worth it. By the way, I have a few spare 15 amp fuses. They came in a pack of four. :thumbup:


You made a good decision and here I am a guy that is really lack of experience.Thank you very much for your help!I do learn a lot.
The lamps of course they look very cool out there.Most important is they help me a lot for driving in foggy weather.The angle is very wide,it's much better than the low beam.(Although just two weeks ago I changed the headlights into new XtraVision 9004 bulbs)


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a pic of my fogs Hella FF75's Just installed









They are Hella bright @ night


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> Here is a pic of my fogs Hella FF75's Just installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!They look cool on your car!
I noticed that the lens has two different kinds.One of them is patterned,and the other is unpatterned.Which one is better?


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just took a day time pic let me upload it


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

The lenses are clear i guess because they are driving lights


----------

